# Bloodshot Eyes?



## jsweet0024 (Jan 17, 2008)

Both of my two year old cockapoo's eyes are very bloodshot. Any ideas on what might cause this? Should I take her to the vet, or is it something that will pass on its own?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

You need to have her checked out by the vet. It's always best to err on the side of caution with these types of things.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Your dogs could have infection, be reacting to a allergy, or have low tear production lubricating the eyes for many reasons. It most likely is an infection seeing as both dogs have it-probably a cross contamination. Of course the Vet needs to determine this by a eye exam. If the eyes have flared up and haven't gotten better in a day or two, they definitely need intervention.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Ask your vet.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

jsweet0024 said:


> Both of my two year old cockapoo's eyes are very bloodshot. Any ideas on what might cause this? Should I take her to the vet, or is it something that will pass on its own?


I have cockapoos and 2 of them have chronic dry eyes. Take them to the vet... they'll probably prescribe them Optimune and you'll have to treat them for life - at least that was the case with my cockapoos. It's not expensive so don't worry about the medication but definetly have them checked. Eye problems are to be taken seriously.


----------

